# first dragonfly



## CFKBig57 (Apr 18, 2013)

this is the first time doing an extended foam body. While it isn't the cleanest tie, i feel it's pretty good for a first time. i tied the white on the underside of the hook, and the blue on top. I used 2 mallard flank feathers with the tips cut at an angle and the top of the stem cut out to make the split. i applied superglue on the top of the fly. When that dried, i rubbed the top with acetone to get some of the white dried glue off.

Enjoy!


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

Very cool


----------



## CFKBig57 (Apr 18, 2013)

thank ya duck commander! hopefully i'll get better as i tie more of them.


----------



## flyakker (May 27, 2014)

I hate it when the images don't show up!


----------

